# Cigarette Lighter Adapter



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Anyone know if my 28F RL-S has a 12v cigarette lighter adapter anywhere on it? I can't exactly run outside and look and was curious. I don't remember seeing any either on the outside or inside. I hope someone can tell that it does have one and where it is. Would be nice to have the option.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't have a 5'er but my best guess would be near the cable outlet. The 12v adaptors are usually located there so a 12v TV can be used.

Thor


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

OK, I'll check that out. I'll working on the RV this weekend. Adding Maxaair vents. They arrived today. Also got a quickie flush, but not sure I'll have time to get it installed. Thanks!


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

vdub -

I can't run out and check mine, either. But I'm 99% sure that Thor is correct, and there is one located above the wardrobe in the bedroom where the cable comes in ... I think ...


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

VDUB,

I am certain there is one on the 28RSS in the kitchen area near the cable/antenna booster connection, as Thor stated.

I have been trying to find a way to utilize that power source, especially since there are so few outlets in the TT. That is really my only complaint with the Outback, I wish there were a few more outlets in key locations such as; 1. near the dinette in the 28RSS, 2. one on each side of the sofa 3. one in or high on the wall near the queen slide(don't know how you could get it in the slide, but that would be great).

I still love my Outback!!!! Just another week and a half until the next adventure!!!

Jason


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Vdub,

I'm sure yours has one...... if its anything like my 30rls, where ever your antenna booster is will have one built in. Mine is in the bedroom on the ceiling right above the small tv shelf.

Keith


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks, guys! I figured there had to be one somewhere. I was hoping it might be in the kitchen somewhere so I could use an extension cord to get 12v power out to my tires. That way I could use my 12v air compressor easier. Thanks!


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

VDUB,

I bought a small 150PSI pancake compressor from Lowes' (my wife actually gave it to me for Christmas







). I take an extension cord with me and use the power from the outside receptacle and inflate my tires, etc from there.

I would imagine the 12V compressor is better for the emergency, stop on the side of the road type inflation. I might have to check into one of those, you can never have too many compressors!!!









Jason


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

V-dub,

It's just my opinion, but if the battery is fairly easy to access in your 5-er, put clamp ends on your air compressor and run it directly from the trailer battery. It would be centrally located to serve both the truck and the trailer. I have always been a bit leary of running those 12VDC compressors from a "power point". As they get hot, they draw more power and length of wire between the trailer's battery an it's power point could be a weak spot --> Voltage drop = Higher amperage = melt-down.

Just my $.02,

Sidewinder


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

You're right about the meltdown! I had that happen once upon a time. You definitly want a fused connection. And, they are painfully slow....


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Jason,

Don't you have a 110 outlet on one of the bench seats of the dinette? I believe I do on the 25RSS. I agree, an outlet one on each side of the couch or at least inside the slide out would have been nice.

The 12V outlet on the 25RSS is located in the ceiling up from the TV shelf near the bunks.

Josh


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

VDub,

I made a 12v extension cord some time ago, I don't have it anymore. Just buy some aligator clips, an inline fuse, a cirarette lighter plug, and some wire (preferably black and red) Check the wire size of your 12v compressor and go up a size. Also check the amperage and get a fuse size that will handle that load. Since your battery is located up front, you'll need an extension to get from there to the tires on the 5'er.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I think I might try to mount an adapter in the corner of the bottom of my battery box so that it is pointing down, then make a 40' extension cord. Then I'll go to a junk yard and get a protector cap to keep the dirt out. I have a lot of stuff that runs off 12v -- my computer for instance.


----------

